# Dual band wireless n, how does it differ from non dual band?



## Hybrid_theory (May 6, 2009)

Done a bit of searching, havent found any explicit articles on this.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2009)

dual band would merely mean its running two different frequencies at once.
In theory, where one gets intereference, the other could be immune and function normally.

I dont know any of it as fact, thats just my inference from the name.


----------



## 95Viper (May 6, 2009)

Mussels is right...Here is some info:http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3680781
http://www.wi-fi.org/files/kc/WFA_802_11n_Consumers_May07.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 6, 2009)

MMk, so is it mostly just redundancy it provides then? Or is there a performance and/or range increase as well?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2009)

It allows two wireless networks to be ran from the same device.  It does not offer redundancy because all clients can only connect to one or the other.  The only way it would be redundant is if your computer had two Wireless N devices--one operating at 2.4 GHz and one operating at 5.0 GHz.

In my opinion, it is useless 99% of the time.  There's an odd scenario (like having a public an private wireless network or to double the bandwidth of a single client) where it comes in handy but for home use, that is few and far between.


----------

